# Libreria stdio.h



## Atlas (Nov 23, 2009)

Buen dia Amigos,

Alguien de ustedes me pudiera pasar esta libreria 
ya que por alguna razon no la tengo en el C18

gracias por su ayuda


saludos


----------



## ElOtroJuanjo (Nov 25, 2009)

no te deja subir los archivos .h al foro no se porq


----------



## Atlas (Nov 26, 2009)

Quizas por seguridad, no sabia que no se podia,
de cualquier manera gracias, voy a revisar si hay alguien cercano que 
me la pueda pasar

saludos


----------

